# Passover, the Passion, Good Friday and Feasts



## SteelYankee (Apr 3, 2005)

In studying the Feasts of the Lord, most writers teach us that the spring Feasts prophesy and detail the death, burial and resurrection of Christ. They say that Christ was crucified on Passover, in the tomb during Unleavened Bread and resurrected on Firstfruits. 

I have read that Christ died at 3:00 PM on the afternoon as the Lambs were being killed in the Temple courts and the shofar blew. 

Question: If Christ was killed on Friday (we can discuss that as well) as the Passover lambs were being killed, then what was the purpose of the meal they had the previous night (which has so many obvious Passover elements)?


----------



## pastorway (Apr 4, 2005)

quotes from two posts in another thread:



> _posted by Dan...._
> Was the Lord's Supper instituted at Passover, or was it prior to Passover?
> 
> According to Leviticus 23, Passover was the 14th day of the First Month (23:5). The following day was the first of the feast of unleavened bread, which went for seven days (23:6).
> ...





> _posted by pastorway_
> that confusing fact is due to the calendar of the day!
> 
> Due to the captivity of Judah and other factors, the calendar for Galilee (to the north) and Judah (to the south) were a day apart! One calculated days from sunrise to sunrise (north), the other from sunset to sunset (south).
> ...





> _from the MacArthur Study Bible_
> 
> The chronological reckoning between John's gospel and the synoptics presents a challenge, especially in relation to the time of the Last Supper (13:2). While the synoptics portray the disciples and the Lord at the Last Supper as eating the Passover meal on Thursday evening (Nisan 14) and Jesus being crucified on Friday, John's gospel states that the Jews did not enter into the Praetorium "lest they should be defiled, but that they might eat the Passover" (18:28). So, the disciples had eaten the Passover on Thursday evening, but the Jews had not. In fact, John (19:14) states that Jesus' trial and crucifixion were on the day of Preparation for the Passover and not after the eating of the Passover, so that with the trial and crucifixion on Friday Christ was actually sacrificed at the same time the Passover lambs were being slain (19:14). The question is, "Why did the disciples eat the Passover meal on Thursday?"
> 
> ...



Phillip


----------

